# What would be a good price for a 5 year old Heat n Glo 6000 TR Oak?



## Cranky64 (Dec 15, 2010)

I just pulled mine and I'm currious if it has any resale value. 


Thanks


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 15, 2010)

Depending on the options..
The fireplace, with standard louvers, blower, vent kit, remote..maybe $500-$600?  Just a bare bones firebox, $300?  Just my opinion here.


----------



## Cranky64 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks that is about the ball park I was in.


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 16, 2010)

Good luck with the sale, buddy


----------

